# Pentax shows us all how not to announce a new camera...



## ahsanford (Jan 25, 2017)

Wow, epic messaging fail here:

https://goo.gl/9usYPA

It is not yet announced.

- A


----------



## chrysoberyl (Jan 25, 2017)

Ha - good one! B&H keeps tells me:

You still have 4 days to add a protection plan to your order.

Drop it? Spill on it? Step on it? Drive the car over it? No worries, you're covered.

This is for the Rokinon 14mm f/2.4 that is not expected to ship until late March...


----------



## tr573 (Jan 25, 2017)

819k ISO. Oh okay! Marketing nonsense


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 25, 2017)

tr573 said:


> 819k ISO. Oh okay! Marketing nonsense



Apparently the foul stank of overselling superhigh but unusable ISO limits (D5 and D500 -- I'm looking at you) is here to stay. 

Sad to see. It's like seeing an economy car with 4 cylinder 100 HP car come with a speedometer that goes up to 200 mph. ;D

- A


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Jan 25, 2017)

Pentax knows how to make a wrong advertisement.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 25, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Pentax knows how to make a wrong advertisement.



Oh wow! The second pic looks like someone had some sort of diarrhea? Poor camera.


----------



## Meerkat (Jan 26, 2017)

Adorama has a good little movie about this camera. Sample images look nice.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Jan 26, 2017)

In 2017, Pentax announced it was doubling its advertising budget to an all time high of $5.00 per year.


----------



## tr573 (Jan 26, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> Pentax knows how to make a wrong advertisement.



good god what a terrible idea to shoot them with "artfully" placed mud on a white background. this would have looked a hundred times better if they just had the thing sitting in the mud outside


----------

